# Bull Reds



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

awesome !!! not a bad option.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice reds... Nice when those are what you have to compromise to....


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I don't know about compromise but I'm generally a light tackle sight fishing guy. But the weather cooperated for me to fish for them in the skiff so I took advantage of it.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

And I KNOW you're NOT complaining!!! Compromise,it's an art form.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Reds are my favorite fish by far......especially jumbo sized!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So where did you catch them Fl or LA


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> So where did you catch them Fl or LA


Yes please do tell and be sure to include gps coordinate..... :


----------



## Treetop-Flyr (Jan 29, 2013)

savannah ga permit chaser


----------

